# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Best Stacking Feats?

## pabelfly

I was looking at "Abyssal Heritor" feats, and I see that they power up based on how many other "Abyssal Heritor" feats you have. 

For example, "Demonic Skin", without any other feat, gives you +1 AC, but if you get a second feat, say, "Eyes of the Abyss", "Demonic Skin" grants +2 AC instead, and "Eyes of the Abyss" gains 30ft Darkvision, as well as +2 to Spot and Search, due to having two "Abyssal Heritor" feats.

So my question is - are there any other good feat lines in a similar vein, that give extra bonuses for having multiple feats of the same type?

----------


## Saintheart

> I was looking at "Abyssal Heritor" feats, and I see that they power up based on how many other "Abyssal Heritor" feats you have. 
> 
> For example, "Demonic Skin", without any other feat, gives you +1 AC, but if you get a second feat, say, "Eyes of the Abyss", "Demonic Skin" grants +2 AC instead, and "Eyes of the Abyss" gains 30ft Darkvision, as well as +2 to Spot and Search, due to having two "Abyssal Heritor" feats.
> 
> So my question is - are there any other good feat lines in a similar vein, that give extra bonuses for having multiple feats of the same type?


One that might be of interest to the Knowledge Devotion types who don't have access to the Knowledge domain is Draconic Knowledge (Dragon Magic) - as distinct from the feat of the same name which is a monster feat and comes from Draconomicon.  All Knowledge skills become class skills for all your classes, and you get an untyped bonus to Knowledge checks equal to the number of draconic feats you have.  Draconic Knowledge itself is draconic, and Draconic Heritage is its prerequisite, so that's a minimum of +2 to all knowledge checks, which are all class skills.  I can't think of many situations where it'd be that handy as such since most of the other draconic feats just don't seem that scaleable and offer tiny bonuses, but maybe if you really wanted to wring every point out of your Knowledge checks because you're doing a lot of ability damage and your DM reads K.Devotion's bonuses as apply to ability damage, not just hitpoint damage ... say, you've got some sort of poison-focused rogue with lots of skill points available and have a touch of sorcerer as well or something ...

----------


## Wildstag

I know they're really weak, but I've always felt the Combat Focus feats are suuuuuuuuper weak in 3.5 but would have made a good theme for a 5e archetype. PF1E also did a good set of stacking feats, Outslug Style being my favorite, partially for the 10-foot step, partially because they stack. 

Aside from the Abyssal Heritor feat chain, I'm not sure there's more than a couple feat chains that stack in the same way.

----------


## pabelfly

> One that might be of interest to the Knowledge Devotion types who don't have access to the Knowledge domain is Draconic Knowledge (Dragon Magic) - as distinct from the feat of the same name which is a monster feat and comes from Draconomicon.  All Knowledge skills become class skills for all your classes, and you get an untyped bonus to Knowledge checks equal to the number of draconic feats you have.  Draconic Knowledge itself is draconic, and Draconic Heritage is its prerequisite, so that's a minimum of +2 to all knowledge checks, which are all class skills.  I can't think of many situations where it'd be that handy as such since most of the other draconic feats just don't seem that scaleable and offer tiny bonuses, but maybe if you really wanted to wring every point out of your Knowledge checks because you're doing a lot of ability damage and your DM reads K.Devotion's bonuses as apply to ability damage, not just hitpoint damage ... say, you've got some sort of poison-focused rogue with lots of skill points available and have a touch of sorcerer as well or something ...


Well I have wanted to build a blaster sorcerer with Knowledge Devotion so this is a pretty neat recommendation. Thanks.




> I know they're really weak, but I've always felt the Combat Focus feats are suuuuuuuuper weak in 3.5 but would have made a good theme for a 5e archetype.


I have a secret love of the Combat Focus feats, Combat Defense helped me win a build comp (Truespeak Warrior in my sig if anyone cares).

----------


## Malphegor

I recall a thread that suggested Roll With It was a good feat if you had unlimited of one feat because each time you take it it adds to your DR/- by 2 I think it was. Eventually you just have ridiculously high DR/-.

----------


## pabelfly

> I recall a thread that suggested Roll With It was a good feat if you had unlimited of one feat because each time you take it it adds to your DR/- by 2 I think it was. Eventually you just have ridiculously high DR/-.


That's not bad, but I'm looking for synergistic feat groups like Combat Focus feats and Abyssal Heritor feats, where taking feats in the same group boosts each feat's individual power.

----------


## ShurikVch

[Aberrant] feats (_Lords of Madness_): Bestial Hide (+0.5 AC/feat), Inhuman Vision (+1/feat racial on Spot checks, and +5'/feat to Darkvision radius), and Warped Mind (+0.5/feat on Will saves against mind-affecting, and +1/feat power points)

[Devil-Touched] feats (_Fiendish Codex II_): Devil's Aura (daily uses = the feats number), Devil's Favor (daily uses = the feats number), Devil's Flesh (+0.5 AC/feat, and +0.5/feat on Intimidation checks), Devil's Sight (daily uses of Blindsight = the feats number), Devil's Stamina (2 hp per the feat, and daily fast healing for 5 rounds), Devil's Tongue (daily uses = the feats number)

[Draconic] feats (_Races of the Dragon_): Draconic Heritage (+1 on saves vs sleep, paralysis, and whatever is the descriptor for the Heritage), Draconic Resistance (3/feat to energy resistance specified by the Heritage), Draconic Senses (+1/feat on Listen, Search, and Spot checks; if you got 3 feats - also Darkvision 60'; if 4 feats - also Blindsense 20')

[Shifter] feats (_Player's Guide to Eberron_): Shifter Acrobatics (+2/feat bonus on Balance, Jump, and Tumble checks while shifting), Shifter Magnetism (+1/feat bonus on Handle Animal, Intimidate, and Wild Empathy checks - even when don't shifting), Shifter Stealth (+2/feat bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks while shifting)

Infernal Sorcerer Heritage (_Player's Handbook II_): +1 on saves against poison per Infernal Sorcerer Heritage feat
Infernal Sorcerer Resistance (_Player's Handbook II_): +1 to resistance vs acid and cold per Infernal Sorcerer Heritage feat

Celestial Sorcerer Heritage (_Player's Handbook II_): +1 to saves vs electricity and petrification per Celestial Sorcerer Heritage feat

Fey Skin (_Complete Mage_): DR/cold iron equal to 1 + number of Fey heritage feats (but minus the Fey Heritage feat)

Illithid Heritage (_Complete Psionic_): +0.5/feat (min. 1) bonus on saves vs spells, powers, SLA, and PLA

Chosen of Evil (_Elder Evils_): as an immediate action, take 1 Con damage and get insight bonus equal to the number of your [vile] feats. You can spend this bonus on attack roll, saving throw, skill check, or ability check - but no later than the end of your next turn (and declare it before the roll)

EDIT:
[Racial] Drow feats (_Dragon_ #327): Damage Mastery (competence bonus to a physical damage type equal to 1 + 1-per-3-racial-feats), Disease Bolt (1d6/feat damage; usable 1/feat per day), Life Tap (usable 1/feat per day)

----------

